# Miss Chicky's birthday party



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Miss Chicky and her original 14 sisters from Meyers celebrated their 2nd birthday today.They were going to get steak and cake,but its too hot to cook today.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

That's great! I love a good chick fest!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's a cool picture. I guess steak will have to wait, but you can always pick up an Entemmann's . (sp).


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

No sugar cake here.More of a cornbread than a cake.
Whole wheat flour
soy flour
pea flour
corn meal
flax seed
milk
and an egg


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Don't you just hate it when you want to get good pics of your flock and all you get is butt shots...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

For non-buttshots, you need patience.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I love a good chicken butt shot too!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Hey now..."Fat bottomed girls make the rockin' world go 'round!"


----------

